

YCNYC discussion thread - RockyMcNuts

Didn't see one, so maybe an area for comments, suggestions for the next one, meetups, desperate pleas for co-founders!
======
dgunn
Was anyone else expecting that many people? I was very surprised. I overheard
one of the ushers say something like 800. Does anyone know the actual number
in attendance?

